# Should I get a Smartphone?



## Jakob95 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I always wanted a smartphone currently I have a feature phone.  The thing about smartphones that always drove me away was that it they were to expensive and that I had to pay $30 extra on a Data plan.  I have Verizon Wireless and no I can't leave it.  Recently Verizon made a new plan for Smartphones and now let you pay $15 dollars only for Data Plan for 150MB only.  Is 150MB only too little, what I will do with 3G probably will just check my e-mail, go on GBAtemp on the browser time to time and that's about it no youtube and stuff.  I will be using Wifi most of the time anyways on the phone plus I have an iPod Touch.  $15 dollars extra is still a little to much for me so I was thinking of dropping my $5 texting plan and get the Data plan and text people using the internet on the phone instead.  How does that work on most Android phones texting using the internet will that waste a lot of MBs?  Another thing I want to get the LG Ally its an Android phone if anyone knows if its good please post it comes with Android 2.1 plus its only $50.  Paying an addition $10 is still pretty tough on me since my family doesn't have any money to burn at this stuff.  


Another thing how do I convince my Dad to buy me it he thinks smartphones are useless because phones are meant to be used to call people.  He thinks a normal phone will do just fine for me.  But I am sick and tired of my crappy LG Voyager.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 4, 2010)

So many run-on sentences...Anyway, if you're so worried about the cost and that your family has no money for this kind of stuff, then why are you going through with buying a new phone?  If it's your money to use, you shouldn't be worrying about your family's money...


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 4, 2010)

Android is pretty data hungry so I don't think 150MB will cover it.  I have Sprint's unlimited data plan and I use about 3-5 GB of data per month.  I don't use WiFi at all because I feel whats the point of using it when my data is unlimited anyway.  I don't know how using WiFi will effect the data usage.  There are plenty of instant messaging apps on the android market so that can be a way around using text.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 4, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> So many run-on sentences...Anyway, if you're so worried about the cost and that your family has no money for this kind of stuff, then why are you going through with buying a new phone?  If it's your money to use, you shouldn't be worrying about your family's money...


Because I am not the one who pays the monthly bills for the phones.


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Nov 5, 2010)

150 MB is good enough if you don't do any heavy surfing and/or app downloading. Just get a data transfer monitoring app and you'll be fine. Also use Opera for browsing since they will compress pictures and stuff before sending them to you which makes the data transfers a lot smaller. 

The reason to use Wi-Fi is cause Wi-Fi data transfer rate is usually much faster than that of 3G. Also some apps behave differently when connected to Wi-Fi rather than 3G, like YouTube which will download a higher-quality video on Wi-Fi.

Using email/IM on your phone instead of texting is a viable option, but the problem is: will your friends have phones that can receive emails and IM messages lol. If you friends have androids then using gtalk to message people would be a good choice. MSN isn't recommended since leaving it on drains a huge amount of battery. If they have smartphones that are not androids then using emails would probably work, but still unless they have a Blackberry or something these messages won't arrive as instantly as an SMS message would. (many phones are set to check for new emails every 10/30/60/etc. minutes)


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I think I will be able to use Textplus to text them.  I also found out after 6 months I can drop the data plan.  So I will be basically paying 90 dollars for 6 months on it.  Since I will also be removing text messaging($5 dollars a month) I will be removing 30 dollars away from my bill in 6 months.  So its like I am only paying $60 more dollars on Data.  Still that is sort of expensive but I think I can live with it.  

Anyone on Verizon here that had success removing there Data plan in 6 months?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 5, 2010)

There is one thing ive been noticing lately, and that is that file transfering from computer to phone isnt as simple as you think with a Iphone, you have to get Itunes and do alot of stuff there just to transfer 1 file, im currently using a Xperia X10, i had the choice between this and Iphone G3, call me dumb but i chose this because of its fast file transfer, and depending on if you listen to music often or movies a good file transfer phone is necessary, if youre more in for it for the apps and games then i suggest Iphone, ive heard that the connection on it sometimes break loose however.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> There is one thing ive been noticing lately, and that is that file transfering from computer to phone isnt as simple as you think with a Iphone, you have to get Itunes and do alot of stuff there just to transfer 1 file, im currently using a Xperia X10, i had the choice between this and Iphone G3, call me dumb but i chose this because of its fast file transfer, and depending on if you listen to music often or movies a good file transfer phone is necessary, if youre more in for it for the apps and games then i suggest Iphone, ive heard that the connection on it sometimes break loose however.









 I never said I wanted to get an iPhone I am on Verizon they don't have iPhones.  I want an Android phone!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 5, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xperia X10, any of them is good, ive heard that some of samsungs smartphones have some problems, blackberry for example.
From what ive heard and seen Galaxy seem trustworthy enough. Still not certain on that however


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I found a good website that sells Cell phones for a cheap price.
wirefly.com as my 2 year contract ended I am able to upgrade my phone.  I am on a Family Line an not the primary holder.  So the HTC Incredible will not be free for me but instead I will have to pay $50 for it.  The LG Ally will still be Free for me though.

What phone do you think I should go with?  I am not really sure about which phone will be better for me.
*Incredible: *
1GHz Processor, 512MB of RAM,  Android 2.2, 3.7inch screen, $50 bucks, no keyboard(not really a con I guess I am doing fine typing with my iTouch)

*Ally*
Free(major lmao), 256MB of RAM, 600MHz Processor, Android 2.1, has a keyboard!, from reviews they say that this phone lags, also say thats its very hard to scroll in the web browser because of the lag.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 5, 2010)

If you do want a smartphone, get a good one. Like one from Sony or HTC. Not from piece-of-crap-LG.
I've yet to see a not crappy LG phone...
Anyway, the HTC wildfire is a pretty cheap smartphone


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> If you do want a smartphone, get a good one. Like one from Sony or HTC. Not from piece-of-crap-LG.
> I've yet to see a not crappy LG phone...
> Anyway, the HTC wildfire is a pretty cheap smartphone


I have verizon.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you guys think I should pay the extra $50 for the Droid Incredible?  Its a lot better then the Ally but the Ally is free.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 6, 2010)

The Incredible is most definitely worth the $50 premium.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 6, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> The Incredible is most definitely worth the $50 premium.


Do you think I will be able to watch Flash on the LG ally?  It has a 600MHz Processor.

The Incredible is really good and will probably be updated for a while which I doubt the Ally will ever get 2.2.  I am not really sure if I will buy it I don't have a lot of money plus I have to pay those data money.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash 10.1 on Android requires an ARMv7 architecture processor, while the 600MHz processor in the Ally is an ARMv6.

If you can, though, for Verizon, I'd also really look at the Fascinate, the Droid X, and the Droid 2, all of which have better hardware than the Incredible (better GPUs), and way better hardware than the Ally.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 6, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are way expensive phones!.  Any other stuff about the Incredible that is better then the Ally?


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 6, 2010)

Your current handset can browse the web, receive email and go on GBAtemp, all the things you said you'd use it for. You already have an iPod Touch, which has access to the iPhone apps store. I don't really think you need a new phone too. Shiny toy may look tempting, but it won't offer you anything your current combination of devices doesn't already have covered.

(Besides, if Mum and Dad are nice enough to pay your phone bill and buy your handsets for you then I think it's kinda rude to demand something that fancy anyway. Pay your own phone bill and you can do what you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 6, 2010)

well my parents just make me pay for the extra data plan, so whatever extra money it costs a month i have to pay for

and you just get the droid incredible, it's a lot better than the Ally, mainly for the performance


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 6, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Your current handset can browse the web, receive email and go on GBAtemp, all the things you said you'd use it for. You already have an iPod Touch, which has access to the iPhone apps store. I don't really think you need a new phone too. Shiny toy may look tempting, but it won't offer you anything your current combination of devices doesn't already have covered.
> 
> (Besides, if Mum and Dad are nice enough to pay your phone bill and buy your handsets for you then I think it's kinda rude to demand something that fancy anyway. Pay your own phone bill and you can do what you like
> 
> ...


No those are the only things I am going to do with the 3G on the phone while I am having it.  I am going to do a lot more stuff with Wifi such as download apps and what not.  I don't have data on my Voyager and the web browser sucks like crazy on the voyager.

Also does anyone know if the Ally battery is better or worst then the Incredible?  And is the Ally's web browser faster then the iPod touch 2gs?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 6, 2010)

BUMP I am ordering right now.  I know I rather waste the extra $50 on the HTC Incredible...


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 7, 2010)

Each time I go on GBAtemp how much KB or MB do I waste?


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Nov 7, 2010)

Get a data monitoring app like NetCounter and measure it yourself. Like I said you can reduce it by using Opera or just turn off image loading.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 7, 2010)

Since I am going to drop my current texting plan when I get this is there a way to text using Data?  I want my phone number to be on the text messaging so people can text me back and will know who texted them.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Since I am going to drop my current texting plan when I get this is there a way to text using Data?  I want my phone number to be on the text messaging so people can text me back and will know who texted them.


http://voice.google.com/

Get a Google number and use the Google Voice app to make calls with your Google number. Free unlimited texting, and they'll be archived in the cloud just like e-mail, along with voicemail transcriptions and other goodies. As soon as you get your new phone, don't tell people your actual phone number, just your Google number.

The only disadvantage is that Verizon-Verizon calls will now use minutes, but you can make free texts (on a family plan, if you call a family member, it will actually use* double minutes *on your family plan) so there's a tradeoff. If you're not one to get near your minute limit then it's a good choice.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 7, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what the hell!  Thats so stupid isn't Verizon-Verizon supposed to be free?  And using double the minutes if you call someone in your family plan what a rip off.  But I am upgrading my phone will that still mean that i can't get Verizon-Verizon for free?

EDIT:  Currently my original phone I have Verizon to Verizon for free.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 8, 2010)

Another thing I wanted to ask.  Since I am getting the 3G with only 150MB/mo I want to turn off the 3G from my phone for the most part so I won't be wasting my memory.  But I also want to keep it turned on all the time just for the Google Voice so I know when somebody texts me or not.  Is this possible maybe turn off the 3G from the web browser and everything else except the Google Voice. 

Another thing I wanted to ask why not tell people my actual phone number?  If I give them my Google Voice number how are they supposed to call me if they want to?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 8, 2010)

The Google Voice number forwards to your actual number, so any phone calls made to it will ring your phone. You can choose not to use your Google Voice number to make calls and just text with it, and this will not impact your minutes, but you'll have 2 numbers (one for calls and one for texts). I personally don't go through the trouble and just use my Google Voice number.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 8, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> The Google Voice number forwards to your actual number, so any phone calls made to it will ring your phone. You can choose not to use your Google Voice number to make calls and just text with it, and this will not impact your minutes, but you'll have 2 numbers (one for calls and one for texts). I personally don't go through the trouble and just use my Google Voice number.


Just forwarded my phone with Google voice.  I called the Google voice number with my house phone and it went to my cell phone.  But when I pick up its really annoying because they ask me to accept press 1 any way to remove that?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 8, 2010)

Wan't a smartphone? Go htc if you can, if not go samsung if not samsung go sony eriksson.
i bought a htc wildfire first, wasn't good enogh to satisfy my so i sold it to my brother and bought a htc desire. Best handheld device i ever have had


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 8, 2010)

I managed to remove that.  Anyways if I call someone from my cell on there Caller ID it doesn't show my Google Voice number but my real Cell number.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I managed to remove that.  Anyways if I call someone from my cell on there Caller ID it doesn't show my Google Voice number but my real Cell number.


You need the Google Voice app for Android which will also let you text on the number for free.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 13, 2010)

What should I get the LG ally or HTC Imagio?  Is Windows Mobile 6.5 better then Android 2.1?  I heard that 6.5 has Flash Player support which is awesome.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> What should I get the LG ally or HTC Imagio?  Is Windows Mobile 6.5 better then Android 2.1?  I heard that 6.5 has Flash Player support which is awesome.


The Incredible. 

You will regret getting a WM 6.5 phone. If you want WM, get WP7.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 14, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this, windows mobile 6.5 is utter garbage, however windows phone 7 is a brand new mobile OS and has lots of potential (although i wouldn't recommend it over android, at least not yet)


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 14, 2010)

I heard it can play Flash videos though.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I heard it can play Flash videos though.


android 2.1 and up can play flash too

windows mobile 6.5 is gargabe, don't even try it


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I heard it can play Flash videos though.


TBH you don't really want to use Flash on any mobile platform right now, even the best implementation (Flash 10.1 Android 2.2) is pretty shitty.


----------



## prowler (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't want to make a new thread so I'll just post in this thread.

I'm thinking of getting the HTC Wildfire. I'm not too bothered about what it can/can't do, the Wi-Fi and Android will do it for me (My phone right now is a LG Cookie. Worst fucking phone ever.)

Vodafone has a package with 300/500/3000 texts (depending on how much you top up) and 500MB of web.
Will 500MB be enough to last through the month? (College has Wi-Fi (I think) so it's just buses and when I'm out I need the 500MB for) I don't do major web browsing anyway, the Internet is boring recently.

Also, what the hell is this 'root' thing for Android phones? (Just a link to a FAQ or something will be fine)

Thanks.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, the wildfire is an excelent Android phone to start with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cheap, but just as good as the more expensive low-end android phones (like my HTC hero).
Anyway, I'd say 500mb is enough when you are able to browse through wifi at college. But using vodafone, cant you change the limit when you see you get past it?

Because, like me you will probably catch yourself to turn on mobile internet on real quick instead of wifi, since the connecting is much faster and without restrictions.

For rooting, I havent find a use for it yet. People use it to install custom roms with custom themes and stuff, but there is also alternative HomeScreen software which could do the same. And the official roms aren't bad or something. I dont really get the deal about custom roms.

http://pocketnow.com/hardware-1/pros-and-c...ng-your-android
Quoted from there, you will be able to "tether", which is already avaible in android without rooting.. Themes and more homescreens can be achieved without rooting.
And why would you want to overclock your phone? The battery will just go dead faster.
And "blocked" apps can already be installed. No need for rooting for that either.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Yes, the wildfire is an excelent Android phone to start with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, then rooting won't be needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought Android would be like iOS and only gets better from jailbreaking/rooting
Thanks!


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was wondering if 150MB will be enough for me for the month.  How much MB does GBAtemp usually use up when I go on it?


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a question guys.  Remember how you guys told me to just give out everyone my Google Voice number so they can text me and call me.  Well I have a question if I call them with Google Voice on my phone do I waste Data or minutes?  I don't want to waste Data because I barely even have any Data.  Thanks.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 18, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want it to use Data.  I only want it to use my minutes on my phone!


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 19, 2010)

Also guys is there any way to use a proxy on Android 2.1?  My schools Wifi has a proxy and there aren't any place to enter the proxy in the WIFI settings.  My iPod Touch can do this.


----------



## MrCooper (Nov 19, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Also guys is there any way to use a proxy on Android 2.1?  My schools Wifi has a proxy and there aren't any place to enter the proxy in the WIFI settings.  My iPod Touch can do this.


Try using http://www.wavemx.com it may run extremely slow but w/e


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 19, 2010)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that help me?  I need a proxy to even connect to my schools Wifi.  Going on that website on my Browser won't even work...  I need to enter the https proxy in the settings but there isn't any for Android.  Also anyone know the answer for my question about the Google Voice?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 21, 2010)

Can anyone help me with my Google Voice question?  Will it use my Data or it will use my minutes?


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2010)

Most likely data unless your service provider has a plan with Google Voice (Wouldn't know, not from US)





			
				coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Get a Google number and use the Google Voice app to make calls with your Google number. Free unlimited texting, and they'll be archived in the cloud just like e-mail, along with voicemail transcriptions and other goodies. As soon as you get your new phone, don't tell people your actual phone number, just your Google number.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 21, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> The Google Voice number forwards to your actual number, so any phone calls made to it will ring your phone. You can choose not to use your Google Voice number to make calls and just text with it, and this will not impact your minutes, but you'll have 2 numbers (one for calls and one for texts). I personally don't go through the trouble and just use my Google Voice number.


Is there a way for you to use your Goolge Voice number and have Verizon-Verizon for free?

Is there an option in the Android for me to call with my regular number to some #s?  I want my parents to receive my regular number when I call them so it will be free and plus they don't text.


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2010)

More halp.

So, I'll be able to get my phone at the weekend but if the shops aren't getting stock soon, I won't be able to get the HTC Wildfire.
I've been looking at other phones and I've seen the LG Optimus for around the same price. I've seen it's got a old Android version but I've Google'd and there is an update for it. Has anyone got this phone and would recommend it?
There is also the Blackberry Curve but it's not 3G (the 3G model costs £40-50 more).

FUCKING PHONES. WHY ARE THE GOOD ONES ON CONTRACT.


----------



## playallday (Dec 9, 2010)

.


----------

